# Être lourd / relou



## anneta

Hola ! ¿ La expresión "* t'es lourd" *se puede traducir como ¡ qué pesado eres!?

   Gracias


----------



## totor

Me parece que sí, pero espera opiniones nativas.


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

A mi juicio no es exactamente esto, sino más bien: sin gracia, poco fino, cargante, torpe...

Quizás algo como:
¡Qué basto eres! 

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Iroise

Hola
En frances, la expresion "*t'es lourd*" no hace referencia al fisico de la persona pero a su espiritu, a su inteligencia asi es una persona que hace bromas pesadas.


----------



## totor

¿Tal vez algo así como *qué cargoso*?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Recojo la idea de Totor... pero por aquí diremos:
- ¡Qué cargante eres!

Au revoir, hasta luego

*EDIT*: A notar que los jóvenes en Francia dicen: "T´es relou" (No sé cómo se escribe)


----------



## chics

*¡Qué pesado!* o *¡qué plasta!*

Para _cargante_ está el verbo _soûler_...


----------



## Iroise

Bonjour *Cintia&Martine*
En marge de la question posée par *anneta* mais pour apporter une précision sur l'expression "t'es relou", en fait il ne faut pas en chercher l'orthographe puisque elle fait partie du langage récent des jeunes et en particulier des rappeurs. Il s'agit principalement de mots dont les 2 syllabes phonétiques  sont inversées.
La plus ancienne se trouve dans l'argot : "t'es barjo" pour dire "tu es jobard", "lourd" a donc donné "relou". Autre exemple, la "femme" a donné la "meuf".
Existe-t-il le même phénomène en Espagne ?


----------



## chics

Iroise said:


> Bonjour *Cintia&Martine*
> En marge de la question posée par *anneta* mais pour apporter une précision sur l'expression "t'es relou", en fait il ne faut pas en chercher l'orthographe puisque elle fait partie du langage récent des jeunes et en particulier des rappeurs. Il s'agit principalement de mots dont les 2 syllabes phonétiques sont inversées.
> La plus ancienne se trouve dans l'argot : "t'es barjo" pour dire "tu es jobard", "lourd" a donc donné "relou". Autre exemple, la "femme" a donné la "meuf".
> Existe-t-il le même phénomène en Espagne ?


 
non, il n'exist pas, et il s'agit d'un phénomène qui fait très difficil pour nous, vous comprendre... il s'appelle _verlan_, non?


----------



## Iroise

Salut* chics*
Je reprenais mon mess. précédent pour signaler que j'avais oublié de dire qu'effectivement ce langage s'appelle le "*verlan*" (adaptation évidemment "l'envers").
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## anneta

Gracias  a todos por la explicación en torno a " t'es lourd".


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour, 



Iroise said:


> Bonjour *Cintia&Martine*
> En marge de la question posée par *anneta* mais pour apporter une précision sur l'expression "t'es relou", en fait il ne faut pas en chercher l'orthographe puisque elle fait partie du langage récent des jeunes et en particulier des rappeurs Je ne la cherchais pas  . Il s'agit principalement de mots dont les 2 syllabes phonétiques sont inversées.
> La plus ancienne se trouve dans l'argot : "t'es barjo" pour dire "tu es jobard", "lourd" a donc donné "relou". Autre exemple, la "femme" a donné la "meuf".
> Existe-t-il le même phénomène en Espagne ?


 
Pas que je sache, mais attendez les réponses de foreros plus jeunes.



chics said:


> *¡Qué pesado!* o *¡qué plasta!*
> 
> Para _cargante_ está el verbo _soûler_...


En effet, mais on cherchait un adjectif...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Iroise,

Pour continuer sur le phénomène verlan, il est bon d'indiquer que ce n'est pas récent du tout; qu'il a plusieus façons de se concevoir, non seulement l'inversion de deux syllabes, mais aussi la substitution de la première lettre par un "L" et l'ajoût à la fin du mot de la lettre en question; qu'on peut y ajouter des suffixes, etc. Qui ne connaît pas le mot loufoque, par exemple...

Et le verlan n'existe pas en Espagne, par contre il est typique aussi en Argentine (el vesré). 

Bisous à tous,

Gévy


----------



## FranParis

Auquel cas, l'adjectif *soûlant* a la même connotation que *relou* (excepté pour la différence d'âge)..

Comment dirait-on en Espagnol?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Cualquiera de los sinónimos que nos da el diccionario para cargante

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## leoisok

*Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
*​
*S*alut, je sais qu'il n'existe pas de verlan en espagnol alors j'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un connait un équivalent pour:
"être relou"
***Fil original divisé, puis union avec cet autre fil
Gévy (moderadora)

Désolé pour le niveau de langue mais c'est du sérieux. merci


----------



## blink05

Il y en a qui me dépassent. Je pense que ce serait sympa et intéressant que tu indiques les expressions en particulier que tu cherches à traduire, ainsi que leur équivalent en français normal. 

A priori je peux te dire qu'en générale je garderais la traduction du mot "à l'endroit" en espagnol. Cependant, parfois il y a des expressions colloquiales qui s'ajustent, ce qui dépend du pays et du régistre (il y a des mots en verlan qui sont presque assimilés dans la langue courante).

Il faudra peut-être que tu ouvres un fil pour chaque question.


----------



## leoisok

Je n'ai pas précisé car j'aimerais si c'est possible avoir la traduction de toutes mes expressions. Quant à la traduction 'normale' il s'agit de:

***
"être relou" = être lourd (chiant)

merci encore


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Commes tu pourras le voir en lisant tout ce fil antérieur à ta question, bien des solutions sont données. J'espère qu'elles te seront utiles. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------

